# Versionierung Maschinenreihe CoDeSys



## Rici (5 April 2019)

Hallo ,

ich stehe schon wieder vor einem Problem für welches ich keine Lösung finde.
Es geht um Versionierung der Programme. Wir bauen Maschinenreihen und diese werden neuerdings versioniert. Zurzeit Siemens.
Umstieg auf CoDeSys: Nun stellen wir fest, dass es noch Lücken gibt.

1- Ein Baustein greift auf einige Strukturen zu, Pointerzuweisung. Alle Adressen über Ein- und Ausgangsbeinchen zu führen ist viel zu aufwändig.
Ist ein Baustein versioniert, so muss eigentlich noch eine Info rein welcher Stand die Strukturen haben müssen.
Könnte es vielleicht so aussehen?
- Baustein     V1.00 
- Strucktur1 ab   V1.04
- Strucktur2 ab V1.08
- Bedienpanel ab V1.10

2- Abzweigung der Versionierung. Kunde hat Sonderwunsch, der Baustein wird verändert. Welche Versionsnummer bekommt dieser nun?
Welche Versionsnummer bekommt dieser Baustein wenn er z.B. einen Bug fix bekommt.
Könnte es so aussehen?
Baustein V1.01
Abgeleiteter Baustein VX 1.01
Weitere Änderungen
Baustein V1.02
Abgeleiteter Baustein VX1.02

Gibt es etwas Ausgearbeitetes dazu, wonach man sich richten könnte. Wir haben vor mit dem System lange zu fahren und da wäre es schön den richtigen Weg zu nehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Rici


----------



## Howard (5 April 2019)

Moin,
ich hatte in irgendeinem Siemens-Dokument mal was ganz pfiffiges zur Versionsverwaltung gesehen, was ich aber gerade nicht wieder finde. 
Folgendes aus dem Leitfaden zur Bibliothekshandhabung kommt dem am nächsten:


Dokument ist hier zu finden:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...thekshandhabung-im-tia-portal-?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## gerribaldi (5 April 2019)

Wir haben das bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber auch immer mit x.y.z gemacht.

Wobei x die Hauptversion, y die Version und z. der Bugfix war.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 April 2019)

Howard schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hatte in irgendeinem Siemens-Dokument mal was ganz pfiffiges zur Versionsverwaltung gesehen, was ich aber gerade nicht wieder finde.
> Folgendes aus dem Leitfaden zur Bibliothekshandhabung kommt dem am nächsten:


Das traurige ist ja, dass Siemens sich beim TIA-Portal daran nicht einmal hält.


----------



## Rici (8 April 2019)

Moin,

ich habe die zwei Fälle mit dieser 3 Punkte Versionierung x.y.z durchgespielt und ja es scheint ein guter Weg zu sein.

Danke an alle.


----------



## jok3r (8 April 2019)

Ich kenne mich mit Codesys nicht aus, aber gibt es dort nicht auch einen Variant? Mit einem Variant kann man doch auch Datentypen vergleichen?

Zu dem ist das kein wirklich netter Programmierstill, die Beinchen zu verwendet ist bei uns eine Vorschrift.
Meistens scheitert es nur an der Softwarearchitektur, und dieses Problem kann man lösen.

Gruß


----------



## Rici (8 April 2019)

hallo Jok3r,

ich kenne mich in der CoDeSys Welt auch nicht gut aus. Wie gesagt wir startet erst und bauen Strukturen auf.

Es ist interessant. Wir wollten es erst auch mit Beinchen machen, doch es würden echt viele sein.
Uns ist leider keine Softwarearchetektur eingefallen welche dies lösen könnte.


----------



## jok3r (8 April 2019)

Für sowas gibt es UDT s, vorallem macht das eine Software gleich mal "testbar".
Und diese Beinchen nennt man Schnittstellen bzw der ein oder andere spricht dann auch gerne mal von Formalparameter.


----------

